# Pigeon Laws



## swetcountrygrl

I live in Virginia and we have had a pet pigeon since Aug 07" and she got attacked by a chicken hawk friday (Jan 11, 2008) and was bleeding and coulnt stand on her right foot on her stick. So we took her to our local Dog/Cat vet and she recommented that we take her to a bird vet. ( Alexandria Emergency Service Animal Hospital) and they took her back and they come out to tell me that its a law that we couldnt have a wild bird and that they had to take her from us. So needless to say we no longer have our pet pigeon any longer. Is there anything that we can do to get her back? Is this a law? (Virginia)  

Myrtle (Myrtle Beach was her home) stayed inside at night and when dark came she was ready to come back in the house. She thought she was a dog and played tag with our little dog. She also didnt like to stay outside if it was cold. We really miss her and see that alot of people have them as pets. Is there anything anyone can help is do? 

Anyone's help would greatly be apperiticated.


----------



## Matt D.

You can legally have fancy and racing pigeons anywhere in the U.S. tell them it is a pure breed racer or a fancy but it wasnt banded so it was given to you... They'll believe you...


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Hi Swetcountrygrl and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. 
Pigeons (unless they are one of the native pigeon species) are not covered by any federal laws as to possession. 


The pigeons that most people see in the urban environment are from domesticated stock that were brought into this country hundreds of years ago (these aren't the fancies or other banded pigeons that people raise) and have escaped. 

The vet was wrong in taking this bird away from you for the stated reason. Is it possible to reclaim it? Go get her if you can as she is a non-native species and likely as not, the vet service will discover that they will have to euthanize the bird.

Some local ordinances forbid the keeping of pigeons, but that's another issue. Go get your birdie.

Good luck and please tell us how this turns out.


----------



## nicole

Try contacting these people.. Maybe they can help.

http://vpda.tripod.com/VPDA.htm


----------



## Matt D.

If you cant get your bird back I would call the AU they will usually help with this kind of stuff even if you're not a member.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

*=(*



Matt D. said:


> If you cant get your bird back I would call the AU they will usually help with this kind of stuff even if you're not a member.




I emailed the owner of vpda. I didnt see a number to call them. But we had told the vet (that took her away) that we found her on vacation and her mom had left her so we brought her home and she became our pet. So how can I now get away with telling them shes a fancy or whatever?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

This makes me so angry! Pigeons are a non-native species in North America and are not protected by the laws that protect native species. There is no law against you owning or keeping a pigeon! It's outrageous that the vet confiscated your bird. I guess all you can do is tell them that the law is on your side. Good luck.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Here is a pic of Myrtle. And as you can see she wasnt kept in a cage and we let her outside all the time. She thought she was a dog...lol
We miss her so much!


----------



## Margarret

The only pigeon I know of that you cannot have without a permit is a Band Tail Pigeon. They are native to North America. Any other pigeon breed is legal here. What did your bird look like? Do you have a picture of her that you can post? If she is a Band Tail, then she must go to a rehabber, not be euthanized. If she is any other breed, the vet is totally out of line confiscating your bird.

Margaret


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What a sweet girl! I sure hope you will be able to get her back. Did the vet indicate he would treat her?


----------



## Margarret

I didn't look far enough. She is NOT a Band Tail pigeon. The vet needs to return your little girl. There is nothing illegal about keeping her for a pet.

Margaret


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Good thinking, Maggie--I didn't even consider the possibility it could be a band-tailed pigeon. But clearly it's a feral, so the vet was way out of line.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I'm trying to think what agency could help you. I believe the Department of Fish & Game enforces laws concerning wild species, but I don't know that they would be of any help in this situation. They might be able to steer you the law in question, though.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Birdmom4ever said:


> Good thinking, Maggie--I didn't even consider the possibility it could be a band-tailed pigeon. But clearly it's a feral, so the vet was way out of line.


Well you guys have gave me great hope in calling the vet tomorrow and trying to get her back. What should I tell the vet tomorrow when I call them? I just hope they havent taken her away or put her down.


----------



## nicole

Swetcountrygrl, Have you considered sharing your story with the local media? Perhaps the community newspaper? I'd send an email to the editor and some of the reporters, explaining what happened, then follow up with phone calls. Be sure to attach photos of Myrtle (who looks absolutely darling!). I'm really sorry (and ticked off) at what that vet did. For them to take her, without warning, is criminal, imho.


----------



## Pidgey

Whether they have or haven't, you'd have legal recourse to sue and the threat of that might work in your favor if they haven't.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Here's a list of species protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, the law that protects our native species. I got it from the U.S. Department of Fish & Game. You can see by scrolling down the list that *feral *pigeons, _Columba livia_, are *not *on this list. http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/intrnltr/mbta/mbtandx.html

Perhaps you can print it out and show the vet. I hope this helps.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

swetcountrygrl said:


> Well you guys have gave me great hope in calling the vet tomorrow and trying to get her back. What should I tell the vet tomorrow when I call them? I just hope they havent taken her away or put her down.


Didn't want to say it, but that's my concern too.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Birdmom4ever said:


> Didn't want to say it, but that's my concern too.


So by looking at her picture what kinda pigeon is she? So when I call the vet I can point this out?


----------



## Maggie-NC

I'm really distressed to read this. I would be very firm, but nice, to them and let them know they don't know what they are talking about. If they have done anything to Myrtle after you told them it was a pet I would consider taking legal action. Such a shame.


You mentioned you took her first to another vet. Is this one you use often? Perhaps this vet could contact the one who took her from you and explain the situation. First thing though, I would find out what they have done with Myrtle.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

swetcountrygrl said:


> So by looking at her picture what kinda pigeon is she? So when I call the vet I can point this out?


She is a feral pigeon, or "Rock Pigeon." She's descended from escaped domestic pigeons originally brought here by European settlers. Lost homers and rollers have undoubtedly added to the modern mix. From her picture I'd guess your Myrtle has some homer in her. There are hundreds of breeds of domestic pigeons, but they are all the same species, _Columba livia _in Latin. What you need to stress to the vet is that only native species are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act and she is most definitely a non-native species. You've as much right to keep her as a pet as you would a parakeet or canary.


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, I was just thinking that as much as we all would like our ferals to be protected, this is one time it may work in someone's favor that they are not.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Tell the organization the truth. Myrtle was abandoned so you adopted her. It would be no different than if you had found a stray cat or dog (kitten or puppy) while on vacation and you adopted it.

You've checked with pigeon experts and they all agree that this is a domestic (if feral) pigeon, aka rock pigeon or rock dove. There is no law against having them. 

Good luck. 

Myrtle is a total beauty and I'd bet she's got a fair amount of homer in her.


----------



## Victor

Geez, that makes me so darn blasted mad! 

The key word you said was *PET *pigeon. 

Most of us here at Pigeon Talk have *PET* pigeons. 

I just hope it is not too late. 

Please let us know Monday what is going on.


----------



## Victor

She looks like a _checker pigeon_...I have three PET checks here.

She resembles my Emily.


----------



## Charis

It makes me mad too.Whoever told you that you couldn't keep her was ill informed. As amazing as it sounds,most people don't know the difference between a starling and a pigeon. 
Call early in the morning as soon as they open because the thing you don't want them to do is put her down. 
Let us know what happens.


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so sorry your PET and quite LEGAL pigeon was confiscated. The vet clinic is way, way wrong on this. Try to nicely get your bird back, but if necessary, make them a sincere offer of being royally sued by you for taking your PET bird away. If need be, I can probably get at least one or two state and federally permitted wild bird rehabilitators in Virginia to back up what we are all saying .. there is no way that it is or was illegal for you to have this bird.

Terry


----------



## Birdbabe

How dare they take your bird!  I would go back and demand they give her back to me. My vet takes care of pigeons and never questions. Of course he is an angel in disgise. Good luck.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Does the vet's office have a message machine? If so, I would call tonight and leave a calm, authoritative message stating that you have looked into the law and now know that since Myrtle is a non-native Rock Pigeon it is legal for you to keep her. Then I would call the minute they open for business tomorrow morning, too. I'm praying that this ends with the return of your bird. Please do keep us posted. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## ShelbyG

Hi SwetcountyGrl,

Just wanted to let you know that I really hope you get your bird back safe and sound. I also want to agree with Nicole that you should definitely consider talking with the local media-its a compelling story and might help other people see what great pets pigeons can be. And looks like the local vets could sure use some education in that area!!

Hoping you find Myrtle,

ShelbyG


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Birdmom4ever said:


> Does the vet's office have a message machine? If so, I would call tonight and leave a calm, authoritative message stating that you have looked into the law and now know that since Myrtle is a non-native Rock Pigeon it is legal for you to keep her. Then I would call the minute they open for business tomorrow morning, too. I'm praying that this ends with the return of your bird. Please do keep us posted. We're all pulling for you.


Well bad news...We called the vet (that took her) and they are demanding that this IS a law and they have released her to a wild bird center and they dont even know how she is doing. (Since the attack) I so dont know where to turn here. I told them that we have a copy of the law about wild birds and that this kinda pigeon was not against the law to keep as a pet. Im sure her whole world has got turned up side down, being attacked by a chicken hawl (hurt), then being taken away from her family. She loved us and we loved her. We would turn her out during the nice warm days and she would be sitting on the TV antenna when we left for work and we get home and she would be standing on the deck waiting to come in when we opened the door she would walk in just like a dog. 
It doesnt look like we are going to get our bird back. Im going to call our vet (our dog/cat) in the morning cause she feels really bad that she sent us there and they took Myrtle away...but Im going to call her in the am and she what she says and see if she can help. im kinda a loss for words here.
Maybe this is a Virginia Law......


----------



## horsesgot6

No I live In VA And I Own Pigeons Of All Kinds Even Ferals. I'll call The Wildlife Center Of VA in The Morning And See What They Say. Your Dog/Cat vet May beable To found Out What Place They Sent Your Bird. And If They Don't Treat or If They Hurt / Put This Bird Down I would Get A Lawyer If I Was You. This Place Was In The Wrong For Taking Your Pigeon.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, that bird is for all intents and purposes quite domesticated now. The fact is, she'd probably not do too well if released. Tomorrow morning, get a lawyer to call that vet's office and request that they quote chapter and verse on the so-called "law". They shouldn't be able to. At least Myrtle went to some kind of rehabber who might have a brain.

Pidgey


----------



## horsesgot6

I Would Also Still Print The Law Out And Go By The Alexandria Emergency Service Animal Hospital And Show Them The Law In Preson. You Can Ask them Also What wild bird center They Sent her To. They Should Atleast Beable To Give You That.


----------



## Pidgey

Here is a link to an actual Virginia law about pigeons:

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wildlife/nuisance/

It basically says that they're in no way protected and you can kill them anytime and any way that you want. It doesn't say or imply in any way that you can't keep them, feed them, rescue, rehab or any other thing. The federal laws about the "protected" species are the only ones that say that you can't keep a specific bird without a license. And pigeons don't fall under that law, not Myrtle's type, anyhow.

Pidgey


----------



## horsesgot6

I'm Not Sure If This Would Help But If Some Of Our Rehabbers Or Pigeon Owners And Breeds Where To Call The Office Or e-mail The Law About Birds. Does Anyone Have Any Thougth On This. I'd Be Happy To call Myself If everyOne Thinks This Could Help Get Her Beloved Pigeon Back. 

Here Is The Web Site To The Vet Office That Took The Bird:
www.alexandriaanimalhospital.com

I'm Going Now To See If I can Find rehabbers / Wildlife Places In The Area.


----------



## horsesgot6

I Just E-mailed Them The Link for The 2 Laws That Where On Here. I Hope You Get Your Bird Back Safe. I Know She Most be Missing You Alot.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Please Read ..*

This is from a rehabber friend of mine:
_
I can't get into pigeon talk. 
Would you send this to the site?
She should contact either Virginia state fish and game officer, or she can contact the Wildlife Center of Virginia which is in Waynesboro. 540-942-9453.
If someone nice answers, they may be able to call the offending vet office and give them the reality of the situation. 
More effective would be a call from the fish and game person. The wildlife center should have a phone number for that person that would avoid calling all over the state offices to find someone to respond.
If this vet office insists that the pigeon is not allowed as a pet, they should also have contacted fish and game, or should have turned over the pigeon to a wildlife center.
If they; tried to do that, they should have been made aware that they were wrong.
What dingbats._ 

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6

terry Thanks For the Note From The Rehabber I Plan to Call Over To the Wildlife Center Of VA in The Morning When i get Up I Only Live About 45Min. From Them So My Call Will Be Local. I Was Going To See what They had To Say And See if They Could help Her get her Bird back, I can't belivie Someone Would Take A Nice Looking and Well Taken Care Of Pigeon Away From Someone.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

horsesgot6 said:


> terry Thanks For the Note From The Rehabber I Plan to Call Over To the Wildlife Center Of VA in The Morning When i get Up I Only Live About 45Min. From Them So My Call Will Be Local. I Was Going To See what They had To Say And See if They Could help Her get her Bird back, I can't belivie Someone Would Take A Nice Looking and Well Taken Care Of Pigeon Away From Someone.



I have called and called and they still insist that there is a law that we can not have her. I just dont know where to go from here. Im just going to go to the vet (Cat/Dog) at 9:00am to she if she can help. Seems they dont even know how shes doing or anything.


----------



## Pidgey

Call the number in Terry's post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=250779&postcount=38

Pidgey


----------



## ShelbyG

Any more updates on the bird? SwetCountryGrl, how old are you?

I'm asking because that may also be helpful if there's someone in the media who might be interested. It's terribly obnoxious that they seized the bird, but you seem fairly young and that's even more repellant that they took your pet.

I took the liberty of forwarding a link to this message board thread to a few local people who may be able to get some more visability on the story.

Please let us know how your calls to the wildlife people go this morning.

Regards,
ShelbyG


----------



## horsesgot6

I just Got Off The Phone With the Wildlife Center Of VA. They Also insist that there is a law that we can not have her. Call Your Local U.S. Department of Fish & Game They May Be able To Help. I Still Think They Are wrong In What They Did By Taking Your Pet Bird. 
You Can Also Phone Some Of The Other Va Wildlife / Rehabbers In Your Area And See What They Have To Say I Called The one In Waynesboro VA. 
Keep Us Updated And are You From The VA Beach Area. There Is Afew Other Rehabbers On They Wildlife Center Of Va Website for Each region/Area I'll Go And Get Those Numbers And Post them Here for You.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

ShelbyG said:


> Any more updates on the bird? SwetCountryGrl, how old are you?
> 
> I'm asking because that may also be helpful if there's someone in the media who might be interested. It's terribly obnoxious that they seized the bird, but you seem fairly young and that's even more repellant that they took your pet.
> 
> I took the liberty of forwarding a link to this message board thread to a few local people who may be able to get some more visability on the story.
> 
> Please let us know how your calls to the wildlife people go this morning.
> 
> Regards,
> ShelbyG



No more updates. My mom went to our vet (not the one who took her away) this am and she wasnt in today but one of her assistants was going to call her and tell her what was going on and show her the papers we printed out about the laws. I guess this is a waiting game as of right now. 
Im 28 but the bird belonged to me and my parents. My mom is getting ready to call the wildlife people so Ill post and let you guys know how that goes. Im from Culpeper, Va .Thanks everyone for all your help.

Still missing Myrtle....


----------



## horsesgot6

Ok Here Are Afew Places I think That May Be Near You. 

Wildlife Rescue League, P.O. Box 704, Falls Church, VA 22040 

703- 391-8625 

www.wildliferescueleague.org

Wildlife Response, Inc.
Post Office Box 2904
Chesapeake, Virginia 23327-1687

757-543-7000 

www.wildliferesponse.org


----------



## horsesgot6

Just Be Nice But Firm On This. And Make Sure You Say Pet Pigeon More Then Wild. This Breed Of Pigeon Isn't on Any Lists. I'll Put A Prey Out For Your Beloved Pigeon To Be Safe And Returned To her Beloved family.


----------



## horsesgot6

I Found This On Website http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/wildlife/rehabilitators/virginia-rehabilitators.html

Culpeper County
Eve Wilson - licensed wildlife rehabilitator. Call (540)825-9394 or e-mail [email protected] 

It has a Good List Of Places And Rehab Poeple This Preson Above could Be Who Has Your Bird If Not They Should Be able To Help Find her And Find out How she Is doing.


----------



## ShelbyG

I forwarded a link to the message board to some local stations in the DC area to see if they might be able to help-wasn't sure how far they are from you Grl, but maybe you could do the same with the Fredericksburg tv stations/newspapers? Its definitely a compelling story to us, I thought others might be interested!

For some reason thought you were younger-I'm 29. : )

Hope that you're able to get in touch with someone from Fish and Wildlife, or maybe pigeon fanciers in the area that can clear it up....at least if Myrtle is with a rehabber now, she hasn't been put down. Definitely call all those people the other posters have mentioned. Have faith. I'll keep y'all in my prayers.

ShelbyG


----------



## horsesgot6

ShelbyG

If The WildLife Place Has It If They Say It Won't Be releaseable They Will Put It Down Atleast I Know The One In Waynesboro VA I Know That For a Fact I've Taken 4 Hawks To Them And They put Them Down Becuase Of A Broken Wing Didn't Know that They Put unleasealbes Down Until The Last One I Took. I Saved A Wild rabbit One Time After That And i Took It To My Vet i Won't Take Anything To The Wildlife center. 
The Wildlife Center Of VA the One In Waynesboro VA Is The One That Was On Animal Plant They Had A weekly Show Not Sure I They are Still On But They use To Be. The Things These Shows don't show You Are The Things To Watch out For. Thats Like The ASPCA They Kill Animals That Can't Be Adopted But get Millions Of Dallor To Care For Them. But The People That Don't Get A Dime can Keep these Animals Alive Until They Are Place In Good Homes. I Never Give Money To The Big Place Only The Poeple That really Help and Need It.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

*Update*

UPDATE: Just got off the phone with Wildlife Center Of VA in Waynesboro VA and they also say that it is a law that we can't have her. I guess I'm just going to give up on this story. My vet (Dog/Cat) called me and she is also trying to make some calls and see what she can do. I just would atleast make sure she's doing okay. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## horsesgot6

Please Don't Give Up On Your Bird. You Really Do Need To Find Out Where They Take her They may be able To Let You Adopt Her Back. Let Them Know She Was Your Pet. Let them Know her Back ground.


----------



## Pidgey

swetcountrygrl said:


> UPDATE: Just got off the phone with Wildlife Center Of VA in Waynesboro VA and they also say that it is a law that we can't have her. I guess I'm just going to give up on this story. My vet (Dog/Cat) called me and she is also trying to make some calls and see what she can do. I just would atleast make sure she's doing okay. Thanks everyone for all your help.


Remember... the Wildlife Center IS your employee, Mr. or Mrs. TAXPAYER, so call them back and gently ask them to quote you chapter and verse of the law that says that. They won't actually be able to find it.

Pidgey


----------



## horsesgot6

> Birds
> European Starling (Sturnus vulgaris)
> English (house) sparrow (Passer domesticus)
> Pigeon (Rock Dove) (Columba livia)
> Under state law, these species can be killed at anytime and in any manner that is legal under state and local laws (It is NOT legal to trap wildlife live and move it to another location.) These are the only species this applies to and a permit or hunting license is required to use lethal methods on other wildlife that becomes a nuisance.
> 
> The bullets below describe the easiest and simplest measures people can take to solve common nuisance problems. Additional links are available at the bottom for more extensive solutions to these common problems.


That Is The VA Law About Birds


----------



## Pidgey

A summation of the general ignorance and lack of communication kinda' goes like this:

You have a vet and agencies here that neither actually know the law nor do they want to do the research required to find out what it is. In their minds, they just know they're "right" and they believe that should be enough for you. Due to basic laziness and pride, the last thing they want to do is find out the actual truth, ESPECIALLY if it should end up being that they're incorrect--that's always embarrassing.

Therefore, it is up to you to find a person with authority and the simple force of the existing law to bring them to "truth, justice and the American Way." It's one of those deals where you have to have the fight within you.

Pidgey


----------



## horsesgot6

I Just talked With A Rehabber (in VA) And She Said That You Can Own Feral Pigeons in VA. She said You May Need To get It in Writing And copy The Laws And That The fish And Game Office Should Be Able to Help With that. And For You to Talk To A lawyer.


----------



## horsesgot6

I just Talked To Fish And Game About This And they Needed The Scientific Name For The Feral Pigeon. Which is Columba livia Unless There Is Another Scientific Name For Them. Then It Is In The Law That You Can'y Own A Feral Pigeon In The State Of VA.
Please Don't Loss Hope About Getting Your Bird back. You May Still Be Able To Adopt It Back If Its A Nice Place / Rehabber They may Return It To You Once Its Better. But You Still Need To Find Out Who Has The Bird.


----------



## Margarret

That is just plain nuts. The scientific name for the domestic pigeon is also Columba Livia. All our pigeons are the same species. They have all been bred from the common rock dove/pigeon. 

Margaret


----------



## horsesgot6

I Guess The The Key Thing Is Never Say Its A Wild/Feral Pigeon To anyone. Just Say they Are Pets I Mean They All Look The Same Really.


----------



## horsesgot6

I think The Big Thing Now Is just Finding Out Where Myrtle Is To See If she Is OK and To see if they would or could adopt her back to the owners.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

horsesgot6 said:


> I think The Big Thing Now Is just Finding Out Where Myrtle Is To See If she Is OK and To see if they would or could adopt her back to the owners.



This has really took a big effect on me and my parents that they can just take her away like that. I have called everyone and everyone still says there is nothing we can do and its a law that we cant have her.  I just hope shes okay and does good. Thanks for all the help everyone...I just dont know where to go from here.


----------



## horsesgot6

swetcountrygrl,
Do You Know Who has her Now. Don't Loss Hope We Will Do All We Can To Help. Like I Said Now the Big Thing Is Knowing Who Has her And Finding Out If She Is Ok. Not Everyone Follows the Rules And You may Still Get Her Back.


----------



## Lovebirds

I've sort of followed this thread, but in the beginning figured that it would work out in the end. I can't believe this is happening and like you, not sure what to do. I know what I would do if it was my pet, but you're not me. 
This makes me very angry. I know that doesn't help you a bit. Just wanted to say I'm sorry that this is happening to you.
I still haven't figured out how they are interpreting this law.
It says that these birds CAN be killed any time. It also says that you can't TRAP and move the birds to a different location. You didn't TRAP this bird. According to your story, the bird was abandoned by it's parents and you RESCUED it. Now proving that might be difficult, if not impossible, unless you have pictures of this bird when it was a baby. If so, you can prove that by "taking" the bird, you saved it's life, and it became attached and dependant on you.
As far as that goes, if you need a picture of a baby pigeon to say that it's your Myrtle, I'm sure I could find a picture of a baby pigeon and send it to you.


----------



## Pidgey

Here is a published Virginia state education essay to help wildlife people understand "the law":

http://www.dgif.state.va.us/education/wildlife-laws-educators.pdf

On page two (2) of that document, it gives the definitions of various terms including that of "Domestic Animal". Under that heading, further delineation includes (and I quote) "pigeons (and feral pigeons);"

This comes from Virginia state law, specifically: 

Section 29.1-100 of the Code of Virginia

...and...

4 VAC 15-20-50

That last one is the real deal, albeit legislation in progress. You can view that here and it plainly puts feral or domestic pigeons in the vane of "Domestic Animal":

http://www.dgif.state.va.us/regulations/text/15-20.pdf

...which means you can have them and the vet and agency people that you've talked to up to this point don't understand it. Print the full version of that out, take it to the vet yourself and force them to read it--the applicable section isn't that long.

Pidgey


----------



## horsesgot6

Pidgey
Thanks So Much You Are The Best For finding Those Two I Was Just Hitting A brick Wall with My Head. I'm Still Calling Around No Answers From A few Of the Rehab / wildlife place yet I'm Hoping To Aleast Find Her. 
I'm Going to Save Those In My Files.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

horsesgot6 said:


> Pidgey
> Thanks So Much You Are The Best For finding Those Two I Was Just Hitting A brick Wall with My Head. I'm Still Calling Around No Answers From A few Of the Rehab / wildlife place yet I'm Hoping To Aleast Find Her.
> I'm Going to Save Those In My Files.


When I called the Vet (that took her) they wouldnt tell me where she was released and couldnt even tell me how she was doing...Im sorry if I seem alittle down and not into the whole thing but I really dont know what to do and where to go. I get off today at 4pm and usually Id be going home to my Myrtle standing on the deck to get in the door....today I'll be going home to no bird.


----------



## horsesgot6

I'm Hoping We Will get Your Bird Back For You. I Would Copy / print Out All 4 Things That have Been Found About Laws And The Pigeon. I Will Keep Calling And I'm Hoping Someone Can Atleast Tell me Where Myrtle Is I called The Wildlife Center Of VA Back and Asked for Numbers For Rehabbers / Wildlife Place they Gave Me 1-703-440-0800 It takes Alittle bit To Get To The Leave The Massage Part. Please If You Could Also Call That Would Help To. Make Sure You leave the Massage With the Bird Area Hoping That Way We Only Get The Bird rehabbers. The wildlife Center Of VA said There was About 20 Something Rehabbers In your Area.


----------



## Pidgey

In my city, there is a particular vet who gets most of the wildlife that needs rehabbing. He works with quite a list of folks who help him with that. Most of them are not true licensed rehabbers. The reason why is because the total volume of true wildlife needing rehabbing is far more vast than the available resources (licensed rehabbers).

The employees of the U.S. Department of Fish and Wildlife are well aware of this practice. Occasionally, they remind the unnamed vet of the finer points of the applicable laws and the vet has to riposte with, "okay, then, when these folks call here with these animals, I'm going to give them YOUR NUMBER... !"

The reply is always, "no, don't do THAT!" But, in actuality, there is no practical solution at this point. As such, it's been going the way it's been going.

In practical terms for your problem, it's usually the case that the identities of these folks (unlicensed rehabbers) are kept quite confidential for reasons that should becoming more clear. It's kind of an "unwritten code of honor".

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Well, I'll bet this is the crux of the problem: pigeons are on this list:

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wildlife/virginianativenaturalizedspecies.pdf

...that identifies them as a "native" or "naturlized" species. You just scroll down to "Rock Dove". That must have been the list that the person on the other end of the phone is referring to.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Incidentally, for those of you who might be confused by this mess, that list mentioned above essentially gives them (The Forces of Darkness in this epic struggle) the legal leg to stand on to have confiscated the pigeon. The fact is that Virginia state law is a bit on the "under construction" side. Yes, there are other places in the law that correct the error of pigeons being included in that list but that makes the whole argument a mess. The person who usually wins in such a case is the person who doesn't show ANY weakness or fear to the enemy. "Don't Blink" and "never let 'em see you sweat!"

Pidgey


----------



## horsesgot6

Ok I Just talked To the rehabber That Has Myrtle. frist the Update On the Bird Myrtle Is Doing Fine and Healing Nice and With A great Rehabber What A Sweet Lady To Talk With. I gave Her This Web Site Plus the 911 Pigeon Site On Yahoo. I Hoping She Comes. 

Now This Bird Was Not Taken Becuase Of A Law It Was Sent To the Rehabber Because swetcountrygrl Signed the Bird Over She Didn't have The Money To Pay for The Bill. 

She Does Have Hopes Of Releaseing This Bird Back To the Wild If All Goes Well And said Its Not people friendly Not Like A Pet.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Good work, Jennifer. And I'm glad to hear Myrtle is doing well. But I don't see how they can release her if she's tame. SweetCountryGirl said she was tame. Since she's been bounced around and is in a strange place it's not surprising she may not seem tame to the rehabber. Is there any chance she will let her owner have her back?


----------



## horsesgot6

No there is no chance That SweetCountryGirl Can Get The Bird Back. The rehabber Won't Let The Bird Free in A Flock if she Thinks It Is More Of A Pet. The rehabber Is A very caring preson I Think She Said She has been Doing It For 10 Years. She Also has Afew People That can Adopt It Into There Flock. The Way she Was talking About This One Preson Made Me think Of Our Sweet Terry. 

But when SweetCountryGirl Signed her rigths Over At The Vets . She Was Told The Bird Would Go To A rehabber And They Would Care And Rehome The Bird.


----------



## horsesgot6

I'm Guessing If SweetCountryGirl Went to The vets Office And Paid The Bill And Said She Would Like To Have The Bird Back It Could Work But There Not Just Going To Give It Back To Her As Someone Had To Pay The Bill.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

horsesgot6 said:


> I'm Guessing If SweetCountryGirl Went to The vets Office And Paid The Bill And Said She Would Like To Have The Bird Back It Could Work But There Not Just Going To Give It Back To Her As Someone Had To Pay The Bill.


WE NEVER SAID WE COULD NOT PAY THE BILL. THEY TOLD US THAT IT WAS ILLEAGL TO HAVE HER AND WE HAD TO SIGN HER OVER TO WILD BECAUSE IT WAS AGAISNT THE LAW TO HAVE HER. THEY ALSO TOLD US THAT WE WOULD HAVE TO PAY A HEFTY FINE FOR HAVING HER. WE WERE FORCED TO SIGN HER OVER. IM SO GLAD TO HEAR THAT SHE IS DOING GOOD BUT SHE WAS SO TAME THAT I DONT THINK SHE WILL MAKE IT IN THE FLOCK. 

IM REALLY UPSET THAT THE VET STATED THAT WE SAID WE DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY TO PAY THE BILL. I WOULD BE MORE THAN GLAD TO PAY THE BILL IF THEY WOULD HAVE JUST TOLD ME HOW MUCH...AND I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO PAY THE BILL NOW JUST TO HAVE MY BIRD BACK.


----------



## horsesgot6

I Would Go To the Vets Office And Talk To them Then As There Most Have Been A Wire Crossed About Everything The Rehabber Said The Rigths Were Signed Over. I'm Sure If You Go to the Vets Office They Can Call The rehabber As She Even Said You Could Own Them. So Go By the Vets Office And Talk To them Ask Them To Call The rehabber.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, Jennifer, now you've got that sweet country girl to yelling (All-Caps). It all sounds like the kind of misunderstanding on the part of all parties that I've come to expect these days. And with the latest addition by Swetcountrygrl, I have little doubt that the last pieces of the puzzle have finally come to light. It's almost like the whole deal needs an arbiter.

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes

swetcountrygrl said:


> WE NEVER SAID WE COULD NOT PAY THE BILL. THEY TOLD US THAT IT WAS ILLEAGL TO HAVE HER AND WE HAD TO SIGN HER OVER TO WILD BECAUSE IT WAS AGAISNT THE LAW TO HAVE HER. THEY ALSO TOLD US THAT WE WOULD HAVE TO PAY A HEFTY FINE FOR HAVING HER. WE WERE FORCED TO SIGN HER OVER. IM SO GLAD TO HEAR THAT SHE IS DOING GOOD BUT SHE WAS SO TAME THAT I DONT THINK SHE WILL MAKE IT IN THE FLOCK.
> 
> IM REALLY UPSET THAT THE VET STATED THAT WE SAID WE DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY TO PAY THE BILL. I WOULD BE MORE THAN GLAD TO PAY THE BILL IF THEY WOULD HAVE JUST TOLD ME HOW MUCH...AND I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO PAY THE BILL NOW JUST TO HAVE MY BIRD BACK.



This sounds to me like a situation where the vet THOUGHT she was doing the right thing (according to the tangle of VA laws), in confiscating the bird, and the translation isn't quite fair or accurate, as it comes out via the rehabber sounding like signing it over was a freely made choice. So now there is a bit of finger pointing to do. Well..I'm just glad the bird is found and OK and will get a chance at a good life again. Jennifer my hat is off to you on this one for sticking with it.


----------



## Charis

Great job, Jennifer and all those others involved. We needed some good news for a change.


----------



## Charis

swetcountrygrl said:


> WE NEVER SAID WE COULD NOT PAY THE BILL. THEY TOLD US THAT IT WAS ILLEAGL TO HAVE HER AND WE HAD TO SIGN HER OVER TO WILD BECAUSE IT WAS AGAISNT THE LAW TO HAVE HER. THEY ALSO TOLD US THAT WE WOULD HAVE TO PAY A HEFTY FINE FOR HAVING HER. WE WERE FORCED TO SIGN HER OVER. IM SO GLAD TO HEAR THAT SHE IS DOING GOOD BUT SHE WAS SO TAME THAT I DONT THINK SHE WILL MAKE IT IN THE FLOCK.
> 
> IM REALLY UPSET THAT THE VET STATED THAT WE SAID WE DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY TO PAY THE BILL. I WOULD BE MORE THAN GLAD TO PAY THE BILL IF THEY WOULD HAVE JUST TOLD ME HOW MUCH...AND I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO PAY THE BILL NOW JUST TO HAVE MY BIRD BACK.


I believe you and I hope you get your bird back. I understand how sad you feel.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Charis said:


> I believe you and I hope you get your bird back. I understand how sad you feel.


I swear I wish we would have *NEVER* took my myrtle there now and just tried to help her ourself's. I can't believe that they are saying that we didn't want to pay the pill. We have 2 dogs and with my local vet we spend ALOT of money and when it comes to a vet bill and our pets, we dont mind paying the bill. But they kept on and kept on telling me it was because of a law? Where did the "they didn't wanna pay the bill" come from? 

Im so glad to know that my Myrtle is doing okay though....this makes me very sad!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

It sounds to me like the vet is trying to cover her mistake by claiming you couldn't pay the bill. Either that or it was a miscommunication. In any event, I do hope you can pay the bill and get your bird back.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Birdmom4ever said:


> It sounds to me like the vet is trying to cover her mistake by claiming you couldn't pay the bill. Either that or it was a miscommunication. In any event, I do hope you can pay the bill and get your bird back.


Anyone with common sence knows when you take (Cat/Dog) bird, snake whatever the pet should be, knows that you are going to have a bill. We sit there and told this vet that we found this bird when she was a baby and raised her and she was our pet now. We stressed and stressed that she was a family pet! Im just shocked that they have said we didnt want to pay the bill.


----------



## horsesgot6

swetcountrygrl,
I Think what Has Happied Is A Mix-up / crossed Wires On This. When people are Upset sometimes They don't Hear Everything A vet Or someone Say's. 
If You Take The 4 Things that Was Found About Pigeon Laws And Go To The vets Office With them And Show Them What You Found Plus ask Them To Call the rehabber As She Told Me that You Could Own Them. Be Nice When You go In to The Office. There Really Isn't anything More We Can Do On Our End. 

The rehabber Was A very Nice lady And myrtle Will Stay With her For a few weeks Then They will deside If She Would be A Good Candite to release Or Adopt Out. They Don't Just throw them Out So myrtle Will Be safe. As I Said the Lady That Has myrtle Was Super Nice And Really Cared For Pigeons. So I know myrtle Is Safe. 

I Hope all Works Out For You And I'm sorry You Lost myrtle Nut If you Would Have tried To help myrtle Yourself She May Have died So Its Better That we All get A headache With Getting Her back Then Crying Over the death. She Is Safe And healing.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Jennifer, do you think there's any way sweet country girl can talk to the rehabber directly? Since the rehabber is the one who has Myrtle?


----------



## Reti

Jennifer, thanks, you did a great job and I am so glad to read Myrtle is doing good.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Reti said:


> Jennifer, thanks, you did a great job and I am so glad to read Myrtle is doing good.
> 
> Reti


Ditto!!


----------



## jack1747

horsesgot6 said:


> swetcountrygrl,
> I Think what Has Happied Is A Mix-up / crossed Wires On This. When people are Upset sometimes They don't Hear Everything A vet Or someone Say's.
> If You Take The 4 Things that Was Found About Pigeon Laws And Go To The vets Office With them And Show Them What You Found Plus ask Them To Call the rehabber As She Told Me that You Could Own Them. Be Nice When You go In to The Office. There Really Isn't anything More We Can Do On Our End.
> 
> The rehabber Was A very Nice lady And myrtle Will Stay With her For a few weeks Then They will deside If She Would be A Good Candite to release *Or Adopt Out.* They Don't Just throw them Out So myrtle Will Be safe. As I Said the Lady That Has myrtle Was Super Nice And Really Cared For Pigeons. So I know myrtle Is Safe.
> 
> I Hope all Works Out For You And I'm sorry You Lost myrtle Nut If you Would Have tried To help myrtle Yourself She May Have died So Its Better That we All get A headache With Getting Her back Then Crying Over the death. She Is Safe And healing.


How about paying the bill in good faith and getting on the top of the list.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

jack1747 said:


> How about paying the bill in good faith and getting on the top of the list.


We *do not *mind at all paying the bill! But we are not paying the bill if we dont get our bird back! Thats just plain and simple! I have contacted the NBC29 news and Im going to tell everyone how it was a lie that we said we wasn't going to pay the bill. There was no MISUNDERSTANDING! None at all! They told us if we didn't sign her over we could face a Heavy fine or jail time...What was I surposed to do? 
And why should we have to Adopt a pet that was already our family pet???? We raised her and took care of her and now we have a Adopt her??? Thats really sad!


----------



## Pidgey

I don't doubt that's how it went down. Now, if you can get the rehabber to explain to the vet's office that pigeons weren't intended to be a "protected" species, then they'll get off that deal, let you pay and direct the rehabber to give Myrtle back to you.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I would definitely pay the bill, though. It shows good faith on your part and demonstrates to the vet and the rehabber that you are serious about taking care of your bird. The vet acted wrongly and you're right to be angry, but I do believe paying the bill is the first step to getting Myrtle back.


----------



## Charis

swetcountrygrl said:


> I swear I wish we would have *NEVER* took my myrtle there now and just tried to help her ourself's. I can't believe that they are saying that we didn't want to pay the pill. We have 2 dogs and with my local vet we spend ALOT of money and when it comes to a vet bill and our pets, we dont mind paying the bill. But they kept on and kept on telling me it was because of a law? Where did the "they didn't wanna pay the bill" come from?
> 
> Im so glad to know that my Myrtle is doing okay though....this makes me very sad!


Your home is the kind of home Myrtle, or any pet, should be in.


----------



## ZeldaCA

This post is moving so fast my reply was already outdated by the time I got it typed, lol! When I worked in a vet's office and we received "wildlife," we always had the person dropping the animal off sign a release, or told them we could not treat the animal. This is because we had ducks, geese, etc. there a lot, and there was always a question whether they were "domesticated" or not. Sounds like the same deal with your pij.

I do think you need to pay the bill; if they accept your payment, then they also have to return your property (Myrtle).

I am glad the rehabber is taking care of her, and it sounds like she is not going to do anything rash. So you have some time. Explore your legal options (sounds like a mighty gray area as far as pigeon law goes in VA). But you may also have to start negotiating with the rehabber now, as the vet has handed it off. But try paying the bill first.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

GREAT NEWS EVERYONE!!!!!!!! WE ARE GETTING MYRTLE BACK!!!!!! I called the vets office and told them maybe it was a misunderstanding between them and my parents and that I wantted to pay the bill and I had a copy of the laws in front of me and it wasn't a law that we couldn't have her. 
A really nice lady called me back and told me that there was a misunderstanding and they took her by accident and that we can pick her up tomorrow after noon and there wasn't a bill because they made a mistake. Im so so so happy!!!!!! Can't wait to see my Myrtle!!!! 
Thank you each and everyone for all your help!!!!!


----------



## Matt D.

Woooh hooo!!! Congrats


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Oh wow! that is such good news! Congratulations. 
When you get Myrtle back home, we expect to hear all about her and her exceptionally wonderful life (and even the scary parts like the trip to the vet  ).


----------



## myrpalom

I follow each and every thread here on PT, but never have time to post (Pigeon rescue center Lapalomatriste with 700 pigeons under my care...)
But now I really want to take the time to say how happy I am you get your sweet pigeon back. I could not sleep last night, thinking about Myrtle and how desperate I would feel if someone took away my TOTO, my 16 years old pet pigeon! I am so glad with this happy ending. Congratulations to everyone who helped in this matter. This forum is wonderful.
Myriam


----------



## Lovebirds

WELL GOOD FOR YOU!!! I'm so glad that it's working out for you. We DO want to hear all about Myrtle and see pictures if you can. Congratulations again!!


----------



## Pidgey

"I love it when a plan comes together!"

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Oh man, I am so happy about this. I can't wait until Jennifer reads you are getting Myrtle back. She worked so hard. And, how about that.....no bill to pay !

You know, when you get her back, I would think seriously about not letting her fly free any more. Hawks can so easily hurt or kill pigeons and Myrtle should be just fine not flying free any more. Ours are.


----------



## Charis

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh man, I am so happy about this. I can't wait until Jennifer reads you are getting Myrtle back. She worked so hard. And, how about that.....no bill to pay !
> 
> You know, when you get her back, I would think seriously about not letting her fly free any more. Hawks can so easily hurt or kill pigeons and Myrtle should be just fine not flying free any more. Ours are.


I am so excited for you and for Myrtle.
Maggie is right. Please don't let her out to fly free anymore. We had a member post last summer and told us about her pet pigeon grabbed right off her shoulder by a hawk. The bird even had a leash on.That story didn't have a happy ending. Really, you can't be too careful. Enjoy her return. I wish we could all be there for the celebration. Wouldn't that be a great party.


----------



## Avion

*Open Mouth, Insert Foot*

First, I would like to apologize to Swetcountrygirl for making a statement in the other thread about payment of the vet bill. I should have read all the threads associated with the issue before making a statement as I did. I was so angry with the idea of some vet taking a pet bird without any thought of how it would effect the owner or the bird that I didn,t (should have) read the rest of the issue. I assure you when I crawl out from under the table, it won't happen again. Again, Please accept my apology and I hope all goes well when she returns. 

George


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Hallelujah, Praise the Lord!!  I'm so very excited and happy you're getting Myrtle back! And I must chime in with Maggie and Charis to say please don't let her free-fly anymore. She will adjust to living indoors. After her ordeal you might find she doesn't even _want _to go out. That happened with one of my pigeons after he got chased by a hawk, ingested toxins and nearly died. He's quite happy staying in the loft. Please do post some homecoming pictures when you can.


----------



## Margarret

I just logged on to see if there were any developments and see that you are getting Myrtle back. THAT IS SO GREAT!!!! I know you can hardly wait till you have her home. I am SO glad for you.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes

Birdmom4ever said:


> Hallelujah, Praise the Lord!!


AMEN!


----------



## Reti

AMEN and thank you for the wonderful news. I couldn't be happier tonight.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful news! I'm so glad Myrtle will be coming home!

Terry


----------



## Garye

After reading all of this, I'll NEVER take Maggie to a vet because I know the vets out here would do the same thing. How could anyone be so cruel? I'm just so glad that Myrtle will be back home. She looks so cute - she belongs back with her family.

By-the-way, is Myrtle really a she? There's a lot of iridescent feathers around the neck, I'm wondering...maybe it's a he?

Anyways, glad everything's going to work out all right. 

I'm so glad you fought hard to get her back. Great work!


----------



## ZeldaCA

SweetCountryGirl, I am SO glad to hear your wonderful news!! It made my night. So glad Myrtle will be back at home with you soon, I'm sure she will be so glad to get back.

By the way, I wanted to thank you for sharing your story. You have, undoubtedly, helped MANY of us who may be taking our pigeons to the vets in the future. I know now that if I ever have to take Floyd in, that I must say that Floyd was born at a breeders and and was never feral....or I might risk losing him the way you almost did Myrtle. Too scary, but hopefully we can all learn a lesson from your unfortunate experience.

Please post and let us know how she does once she comes home!

Hugs,
Zelda


----------



## horsesgot6

I'm Crying It's Always So nice When hard Work Pays off. I'm so Glad You Are getting Your Myrtle Back. With You Only Having The One Pigeon Keep Myrtle Inside Or Put Up A Fly Pen Outside For The days. 1 Lone Pigeon really Makes A Easy Target for Prey Animals. 
I Can't Wait To Hear The Updates And Pictures On Myrtle. I'm So happy All Got Worked Out.


----------



## Victor

It is 1:12 am and I just had to check and see what has been going on before I finally go to sleep. This is incredible great news. I know many of us are going to sleep well tonight.I know a whole lot of members have been worried sick over this mess, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Garye said:


> After reading all of this, I'll NEVER take Maggie to a vet because I know the vets out here would do the same thing. How could anyone be so cruel? I'm just so glad that Myrtle will be back home. She looks so cute - she belongs back with her family.
> 
> By-the-way, is Myrtle really a she? There's a lot of iridescent feathers around the neck, I'm wondering...maybe it's a he?
> 
> Anyways, glad everything's going to work out all right.
> 
> I'm so glad you fought hard to get her back. Great work!


However, I hope this story won't discourage anyone from taking a bird to an avian vet if it really needs the care. I wouldn't want anyone to lose his/her bird to injury or illness when it really needed medical attention because he/she was afraid to take it to a vet. Sweet Country Girl was right to seek medical attention for her bird. The key lesson to be learned from this is to always, always tell the vet it's a domestic pigeon, never that it was wild caught or rescued. Now my vet is great and wouldn't hesitate to treat a feral--I know he's done it in the past. But not all vets will react the same way as we learned from this incident. So take your pigeon to the vet if it's in trouble, but tell them it's domestic. That's not a lie since all our pigeons in North America, feral or domestically raised, are descended from domestic stock.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Birdmom4ever said:


> However, I hope this story won't discourage anyone from taking a bird to an avian vet if it really needs the care. I wouldn't want anyone to lose his/her bird to injury or illness when it really needed medical attention because he/she was afraid to take it to a vet. Sweet Country Girl was right to seek medical attention for her bird. The key lesson to be learned from this is to always, always tell the vet it's a domestic pigeon, never that it was wild caught or rescued. Now my vet is great and wouldn't hesitate to treat a feral--I know he's done it in the past. But not all vets will react the same way as we learned from this incident. So take your pigeon to the vet if it's in trouble, but tell them it's domestic. That's not a lie since all our pigeons in North America, feral or domestically raised, are descended from domestic stock.


Well Myrtle is home and doing well. He missed us and we can tell he missed our dogs....LoL He cant fly for a week so we cant do much with him. When I get the chance I will take a few pics. Birdmom4ever, We did tell the vet that Myrtle was our pet. We stressed and stressed that he was our pet....but they still took him. When we went to get him today they really were sorry for taking him. I guess it was just a big mix up. But the Admin of the vet came out and was very sorry and she said they were going to get to the bottom of this. Well I cant stay long but later I will take some pics. Thanks everyone once again!!!!!


----------



## Enonymouse

Hello,

This is Kimberly -- Terry had emailed me about your pigeon. I was a rehbber and used to work for Alexandria Animal Hospital (the emergency service). I called Alexandria and told them that this was all a mistake and that it was legal for you to have Myrtle, so I am glad that it all worked out. In the future, please take your bird to Dr. Scott Stahl, in Vienna. He is a board-certified avian vet, and very good with pigeons. By the way, do you know who the rehabber is that had Myrtle? Which vet did your parents see? Must have been a new one.

So glad that everything worked out, and I hope that Myrtle has a quick recovery. Good luck, and take care!

kimberly
[email protected]


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Better put smilie faces back around Myrtle's picture  
So glad he/she's home. 

The way things get worded these days (especially with all the waivers out there, it's soooo easy to get confused  . A little training for the vet office might be useful.


----------



## Garye

I just don't want to take any chances with Maggie. I can try the old "this is a domestic pigeon and it's a pet" trick if I feel the urgent need to get care for her, but I'll admit, I'm still nervous. Every vet I called when I had Julius would not help him - they would only put him to sleep.

I'm just so happy Myrtle's back. Cute bird.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Enonymouse

Thank you so very much for the part you played in getting Myrtle back home.


----------



## Pidgey

swetcountrygrl said:


> Well Myrtle is home and doing well. He missed us and we can tell he missed our dogs....LoL He cant fly for a week so we cant do much with him. When I get the chance I will take a few pics. Birdmom4ever, We did tell the vet that Myrtle was our pet. We stressed and stressed that he was our pet....but they still took him. When we went to get him today they really were sorry for taking him. I guess it was just a big mix up. But the Admin of the vet came out and was very sorry and she said they were going to get to the bottom of this. Well I cant stay long but later I will take some pics. Thanks everyone once again!!!!!


It basically happened because your state law as written and in the process of being amended is currently ambiguous (can be taken two ways). They're apparently working on it, judging by the dates referenced in the amendment proposal. It'll get there. I'm just glad that "all's well that ends well!"

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I'm just so very glad you got Myrtle back! She must be delighted to be home with her family. And I didn't mean to imply that you did anything wrong by taking her to the vet--the fault was theirs and the somewhat hazy laws in your state. But all's well that ends well.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Thank You, Kimberly!*

Kimberly,

Thank you so much for your help with this! We are all thrilled that Myrtle is now back home!

Terry


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Myrtle Beach is home and doing great. Vet's office told us he can't fly for a week and he's not to happy about that...but atleast we can get him out and hold him and play with him. I'll post pics later on when I get home. Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Lovebirds

swetcountrygrl said:


> Myrtle Beach is home and doing great. Vet's office told us he can't fly for a week and he's not to happy about that...but atleast we can get him out and hold him and play with him. I'll post pics later on when I get home. Thanks again everyone!!!


I sure am glad that Myrtle got back home FINALLY. I also have to say, that I admire the way this was handled by everyone. I know for a fact, if I had been swetcountrygrl.........I'd have gotten myself in trouble.  no doubt. Hopefully, I'll never be faced with anything like this, BUT..if I am, with any luck, I'll remember what's happened here and TRY to handle things in a civil manner. , cause I'm quite sure, if put in the same circumstances, I'd have blown my top big time. I did that once a LONG time ago, with a dog I had. Caused quite a scene, but in the end, I got my dog back.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

*Pics of Myrtle*

Myrtle out being myrtle....








Under his right wing you can see the spot the chicken hawk got him...but he is healing nice.








Here he is picking out the DVD we are going to watch!


----------



## Matt D.

Hmm... He looks like he wants to watch cars but cant decide... Maybe bad santa? hehehe


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Definitely "_Cars_". He can relate to the missing in action plot


----------



## ryannon

Boy, do I ever know that 'look' in her eye  

It can mean many things, but none of them lovey-dovey...  

Here, she seems to be saying, "Do you want my autograph with that picture, Bub?

Anyway, I'm glad it worked out for both of you...it looks like you've got yourself a real PWA (Pigeon With Attitude  )!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Thanks for posting Myrtle's pictures. So happy she is home now.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Thank you so much for sharing the photos--s/he looks happy, healthy and glad to be home.


----------



## Charis

What a cute bird?!


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos! I'm so glad Myrtle is home and all is well! PWA .. good one, Ryannon!  

Terry


----------



## Reti

What a cute pigeon. Love the look in her eyes 

Reti


----------



## Charis

What did Myrtle do when she saw you after so long away?


----------



## horsesgot6

Myrtle Looks Happy To Be Home Thanks For The Update And The Pictures.


----------



## KIPPY

Great ending to a very stressful situation.

You guys are awesome for researching the laws and making the contacts you did. My anger would have got in they way and the cops would have probably shown up.

I wonder how many calls the Vet got pertaining to Myrtle. Probably never thought how one pij could be a thorn in their side a deserved thorn at that.

I bet Myrtles a happy camper, Home Sweet Home!

I agree with the others, I wouldn't let her fly in the wild.


----------



## Guest

she may be a feral but earned her right to be a homing pigeon since she found her way home once again  glad the 2 of you are back together, now back to the nest for you hehe


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Myrtle is soooo pretty! it show's that she is much loved. I have been reading the posts concerning her plight and am so glad you got her back.

I very much enjoyed the photos.

Robin.


----------



## swetcountrygrl

Thought I'd give everyone on an update on Myrtle since everyone was so kind and helpful. Thanks again! 

Myrtle at home wearing his PGWear diaper. He's alittle mad becasue its PINK


----------



## Pidgey

swetcountrygrl said:


> Myrtle at home wearing his PGWear diaper. He's alittle mad becasue its PINK


Wearing pink undies with hearts and being named "Myrtle" just isn't going to go over very well for any male (well, that might not be entirely correct... ). 
Are you sure he's a "he"? What happens if you put a mirror in front of him? Does he not mind it or does he try to fan dance with it?

Pidgey


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Myrtle is very cute! He does look a bit upset about the whole thing.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I also was wondering how you knew "she" was really "he." But either way, your pij looks very cute in his new outfit. So happy you have him back.


----------



## Reti

I must agree with Pidgey, if Myrtle is a he, no wonder he's upset. 
If I did that to my Tiny he would never speak to me again, in fact he would be outta here. 

Kidding aside, Myrtle looks great.
Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------



## SDakotaCoop

Something tells me your contact with the MEDIA played a role. I bet that Vet office got a call from a reporter & they realized "oh smuck... bad press! RUN for the hills!" Its amazing how they can be all authoritative and abusive to people when they think no one can hold them accountable. I'm sorry but I am not as kind about it as some of you. It wasn't a misunderstanding. It was abusive authoritative behavior and the rehabber also was willing to contribute to it. The rehabber surely knew that this bird didn't fit into the laws the vet center used to confiscate the bird. SO either they lied to the rehabber to get her to take the bird, which should be an issue for that rehabber taking any more birds from them.... or she too was part of the problem. They can be real kind to people they fear and cruel to people they think they can walk on. As I read this unfolding story, it appeared people in power were abusive to the owner of this bird, assuming wrongly that the family (1)broke the law (2) had no right to the bird. 

Accountability needs to be stressed here. "misunderstanding" is merely a matter of sweeping this form of abuse under the rug until the next incident.


----------



## spirit wings

SDakotaCoop said:


> Something tells me your contact with the MEDIA played a role. I bet that Vet office got a call from a reporter & they realized "oh smuck... bad press! RUN for the hills!" Its amazing how they can be all authoritative and abusive to people when they think no one can hold them accountable. I'm sorry but I am not as kind about it as some of you. It wasn't a misunderstanding. It was abusive authoritative behavior and the rehabber also was willing to contribute to it. The rehabber surely knew that this bird didn't fit into the laws the vet center used to confiscate the bird. SO either they lied to the rehabber to get her to take the bird, which should be an issue for that rehabber taking any more birds from them.... or she too was part of the problem. They can be real kind to people they fear and cruel to people they think they can walk on. As I read this unfolding story, it appeared people in power were abusive to the owner of this bird, assuming wrongly that the family (1)broke the law (2) had no right to the bird.
> 
> Accountability needs to be stressed here. "misunderstanding" is merely a matter of sweeping this form of abuse under the rug until the next incident.


The THREAD IS FROM 2008.


----------



## Skyeking

*But thanks for sharing!*


----------

